# How big a belly.....



## Tad (May 2, 2006)

A few times here, in various threads, FFA have mentioned that when a guy's belly is big enough, it provides interesting stimulation during woman-on-top intercourse.

So, I'm being nosy about that.

How big does it have to be???? I'm sure nobody has exact numbers, but ladies, can you give weights or waist sizes of guys who were and were not big enough bellied for this? Is it possible to push the belly in some way to make this happy when it is close? Guys, if you've had experience with this, how big were you when this worked out--and did you have some smaller weight where you know it didn't work out?

And a vaguely associated question--for that to happen, the guy's belly has to be pretty big and pretty low riding, I think. Does it then get in the way during "doggy-style" sex? Or can they guy rest it on the woman's buttocks, or something like that?

These questions first came to me while I was mentally fleshing out a story idea, but I'lll admit, now I'm mostly just curious!

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## missaf (May 7, 2006)

Thanks for the question, Ed 

I'm one of the on-top fat-pad lovers. I'll try my best to answer your questions!

Honestly, the fat pad, as I call it, doesn't have to be very big. I've been with guys from size 38 to 68, and each experience was host to all sorts of sensations and enjoyment for both parties. For the smaller guys, I usually end up putting my hands on their bellies while on top, and kinda do end up pushing their belly down more towards my own. With bigger guys, I usually pull their bellies up so we're belly to belly  Oh, and I'm a BBW with lots of belly and ass too  The key here is feeling like he's "deep enough," and sometimes we've used a pillow or two under his legs so he can thrust more easily.

I've never had a belly get in the way of doggy-style, because for me, it's actually quite a good feeling for a larger belly to rest on my lower back while he's on his knees behind me. I also practically do the splits on top of pillows, too, so I can reach underneath and play at the same time, so the weight is not an issue.


----------



## missaf (May 9, 2006)

Wow, come on, y'all! Let's hear some more details!


----------



## Dibaby35 (May 9, 2006)

I'll be brave..lol

Well a nice belly is good cause I don't feel like I'm squishing the guy. Like I can do just about anything..hehe.. 

I had to laugh when missaf said about doing the splits cause thats so true. Although the doggie style thing can be difficult depending on the guys size of his unit..(sorry guys ) But it doesn't tend to be an issue..hehe (thank God..lol)


----------



## mouse (May 9, 2006)

I have been with a couple of larger guys, however they were a tad clumsy so... I can't really say.
A guy I was with, he wasn't fat, but he was chubby. 6'3" and 220 lets say. On top, I had to lean quite a bit forward and go fairly slowly (which I had to do anyways). And I dont really go up and down in this situation, but back and forth. He gets his turn after though lol... and he loved that I orgasmed during sex.
He was 250 once, which I loved... but he didn't. And he's an athlete, so I gotta respect that.


----------



## crazygrad (May 9, 2006)

I habe nothing to add, but wanted to say the puppy in Dibaby's avatar is so cute.


----------



## Dibaby35 (May 10, 2006)

crazygrad said:


> I habe nothing to add, but wanted to say the puppy in Dibaby's avatar is so cute.



Thanks..thats my Harley. He's a bit bigger now . I'll update my pic soon.


----------



## love dubh (May 12, 2006)

Hm...I'm wondering, to tangent off Mouse's statement, how do most women work when they're on top? Do you, like Mouse, joy-stick it and move back and forth, or do you bob up and down? 

*The virgin needs notes!*


----------



## missaf (May 12, 2006)

I tend to experiment to see what he likes, and what makes him respond. If he gets more happy and groans, I stick with that for a while 



maire dubh said:


> Hm...I'm wondering, to tangent off Mouse's statement, how do most women work when they're on top? Do you, like Mouse, joy-stick it and move back and forth, or do you bob up and down?
> 
> *The virgin needs notes!*


----------



## Dibaby35 (May 12, 2006)

I figure if I'm on top its all about what makes me feel good..lol. Besides I haven't found anything I do that doesn't feel good to the guy anyways. I mean its just easier I think for a guy to really have pleasure..anyhoo...for me on top its all about finding "the zone" I call it. It usually takes doing a bunch of different things..basically everything that you had mentioned. It's just fun to loose yourself and just enjoy the moment..hehe. Took me a long time to be comfortable with myself to be able to do it..but damn its fun.


----------



## Tad (May 12, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> Hm...I'm wondering, to tangent off Mouse's statement, how do most women work when they're on top? Do you, like Mouse, joy-stick it and move back and forth, or do you bob up and down?
> 
> *The virgin needs notes!*



*L* I went to answer what my wife does, then I realized that I can't remember. You'd think after something like 15 years I'd know these things, but at that point I'm always so in the moment, and afterwards my mind so thoroughly explodesd into pieces, that I cannot quite remember. 

Could also have something to do with being myopic enough that in bed I do almost everything by touch, and that sort of touch memory is hard to conjure up while sitting at a computer.

Well, I'll have to make a point of refreshing my memory sometime soon and contributing a real answer 

-Ed


----------



## Tiffany08 (Sep 28, 2014)

I honestly like guys with huge belly aprons to the knees! Its just something about all that belly apron waddling and jiggling from side to side when walking around.


----------

